# Brake issue while driving.



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Common issue is the pad abutment clip(steel shim clipped to the caliper bracket) being installed bent or off center and rubbing the rotor


----------



## ottoman32 (May 22, 2017)

Well, its center on the bracket, and the pads move freely when I take the caliper off. Do I really need that shim?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes, it properly locates the pads, reduces noise(when installed properly) and keep the pad and bracket from wearing each other out.


----------

